

Verizon looking to moving into the Canada cellular business - dhruvkaran
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/verizon-eyes-wireless-entry-as-ottawa-aims-to-salvage-competition/article12595163/

======
LoganCale
Was the NSA having a hard time getting Canadian telecoms to cooperate?

------
jfb
Poor Canada.

